#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Going to the Thai Market

## chitown

*Vegetables*

Asparagus.......Naw-mai farang........หน่อไม่ฝรั่ง

Bamboo          shoots.....Naw-mai Thai.......หน่อไม้ไทย

Basil.................. Ga praow.........กะเพรา

Beets..............ฺBeet......................บีท

Bell pepper........Phrik-yauk.........พริกหยวก

Black beans.......Thua damh................ถั่วดำ

Cabbage..........Kalam-pli........กะหล่ำปลี

Carrots..........Khaerot.....................แครอท

Cauliflower.........Dawk kalam........ดอกกะหล่ำ

Celery........Khuen-shai...........คึ่นช่าย

Cucumber...........Taeng-kwa.........แตงกวา

Garlic..............Kratiam.........กระเทียม

Lentils..........Tua Khaek...............ถั่วแขก

Lettuce.........Phak-kard Homm.........ผักกาดหอม

Mint leaves.......Bai Sara-nae..........ใบสาระแหน่

Onions.........Homm yai...................หอมใหญ่

Parsley...........Pak-shi............ผักชี

Pumpkin.............Fak-tong...........ฟักทอง

Radish.........Hua-phakkard..........หัวผักกาด

Red onion.........Homm daeng........หอมแดง

Soy beans..........Tua lueang.........ถั่งเหลือง

Squash............Buab...................บวบ

String beans.....Tua fak-yao...........ถั่วฝักยาว

Sugar peas..........Tua lan-tao......ถั่วลันเตา

Sweet basil.......Bai Horapha.........ใบโหระพา

Sweet corn.....Khao-phode wan......ข้าวโพดหวาน

Sweet potato........Manh-thed.........มันเทศ

Taro..............Pheuak.................เผือก

Tomato...........Makheua-thed..........มะเขือเทศ

----------


## Norton

Posted this before.  Very helpful for cooks.

English Spice Index

----------


## Ghandi

Great Post




> *Vegetables*
> 
> 
> 
> Bamboo          shoots.....*M*aw-mai Thai.......*หน่*อไม้ไทย



*N*aw-mai 

hawheep , nawnoo 

"N" Sound

----------


## chitown

> Great Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know.

----------


## chitown

Fruit

Banana.......kluay......กล้วย

Cantaloupe....can ta loop...แคนตาลูป

Coconut....ma-phrao......มะพร้าว

Custard apple...noi-na.....น้อยหน่า

Durian......Turian.....ทุเรียน

Guava....farang.....ฝรั่ง

Jack fruit.....ka-noon..ขนุน

Lime....manao......มะนาว

Longan....lam-yai......ลำไย

Mango.....ma-muang.....มะม่วง

Mangosteen.....mong-khud....มังคุด

Orange......som......ส้ม

Pappaya.....mala-gaw.....มะละกอ

Pineapple....sap-pa rote.....สัปปะรด

Pomegranate.....thap-thim.....ทับทิม

Pomelo....som-oh....ส้มโอ

Rambutana....ngaw....เงาะ

Rose apple.....chompoo....ชมพู่

Tamarind.....ma-kharm.....มะขาม

Tangerine....som-khiao-wan....ส้มเขียวหวาน

Watermelon....taeng-mo....แตงโม

----------


## brainwashed

You got a good list.

----------


## Mr Earl

Fresh basil... Holapah

----------


## mtone9317

Thank you for the list. Meats please.
All I know is chicken--Kai
                 pork   moo

----------


## chitown

They have fish and octopus balls here too. I did not know they had balls until moving to Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## ossierob

Thanks ...for me there is a lot of learning to do

----------


## natalie8

I can't green you, I need to spread the love. Thanks for this. Now that I'm no longer living in Thailand, I'm looking for ways to keep up on my Thai. Next language - Arabic.  :yerman:

----------

